# [BOUNTY]Droid 3 to get some development started.



## b16

I am making this because we are already moving phones left and right and from the little birdy that chirps in my ears, this phone is supposed to be OEM Unlockable. You can donate if you want to, or you can get a supporting members package and funds will be used towards developer phones.

Dnations can be sent to [email protected] via paypal also.

Keep us posted if you donate, thanks everyone!


----------



## ikithme

I will put 100 to the person that cracks this mofo.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK

What about the droidx2


----------



## ikithme

ericerk said:


> What about the droidx2


Wrong forum.


----------



## EricErK

i know... but still why does the d3 get a bounty but not the droidx2


----------



## ikithme

ericerk said:


> i know... but still why does the d3 get a bounty but not the droidx2


Because no one has started one.


----------



## AndroidSims

Just got my D3 and I love it. Let's crack this baby open.

Also, for those of you who care. 2017 first run quadrant.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkyman

I love this phone

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## droidrage729

liking my d3 alot. No regrets coming from my dx.


----------



## connor3485

it is my understanding that all phones that shipped with 2.3 have no known exploits; is that correct?


----------



## droidrage729

connor3485 said:


> it is my understanding that all phones that shipped with 2.3 have no known exploits; is that correct?


As of now that's correct.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## das7771

Doesnt the EVO 3D ship with 2.3. They currently have a temp root, so there is an exploit being used for that device.


----------



## droidrage729

Wish I could help but I'm clueless on this end. I can however throw money at the problem I'm awesome at that and will me more then happy to donate not only to who finds root but rom and theme devs too. One of my concerns getting the d3 was not being sure how many good devs would be willing to work on it. The locked bootloader doesn't have me worried at all as the android community has some of the best. I mean that. the stuff they were able to do with my "locked" x were amazing.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdslogic

Don't suppose we have any progress here do we

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow88lx

Did they ever come up with enough money to by a developer a D3?


----------



## nerdslogic

No idea.....I know the Evo 3D group has $600 or something.....enough to buy dev a phone.....maybe we should do the same?

Wait....Woody has the D3 I think. So he doesn't need one.....or am I wrong?


----------



## Framework43

Good luck guys 
Hope you get CM7 & all the other goodies soon!


----------



## tcrews

Most devs don't particularly enjoy bricking their phone, so even with Woody having one he has to be extremely cautious, and is more hesitant to attempt root as it's his phone (not the ownership so much as that it is the device he uses to make calls, send/receive texts, etc..).

So buying a phone for a dev is usually a good idea if you want something done quicker. Or at least the "bounty" to cover the cost of replacing theirs if they go out on a limb and brick their device trying to find root.



nerdslogic said:


> No idea.....I know the Evo 3D group has $600 or something.....enough to buy dev a phone.....maybe we should do the same?
> 
> Wait....Woody has the D3 I think. So he doesn't need one.....or am I wrong?


----------



## nerdslogic

That makes sense.


----------



## slow88lx

Is there another dev who will support the D3 if given a device? Will rootzwiki be responsible for collecting money and getting the device in the hands of a developer?


----------

